# Proyecto amplificador 3º ESO



## sobrituning (Oct 5, 2009)

Hola soy un estudiante de tercero de las ESO y nos han puesto como proyecto hacer un amplificador y no pro donde empezar, de electronica se lo basico pero en electricidad my padre estudio en el  politecnico y me puede hechar una mano.

Tuvimos que llevar un esquema del amplificador y lleve el hifi de clase D  de 25w a 1250w,y mis preguntas son las siguientes, 

1ºrecomienda la fuente de alimentacion de mnicolau, el problema es que es demasiada compleja para mis conocimientos y mi pregunta; ¿no se puede usar una fuente de alimentacion simple y comprar el transformador?

2º debo alimentar dos cajas de parlantes de 115w rms cada una, la duda es ¿de cuanto debo hacer el amplificador?.

3º que es mejor que haga: 
1 transformadorr-- 2 fuent. de alimentacion -- 2 amplificador y las dos cajas
1 transformadorr--1 fuente de alimentacion --1 amplificador y las dos cajas
o alguna sugerencia que me podis dar

4º para que sirbe un protector de parlantes y donde se deba poner.

en resumen necesito que me guieis un poco el proyecto y sobrre todo mucha ayuda.
si creeis que debo saber algomas me lo podeis decir 

muchas gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 5, 2009)

Hola sobrituning:

No se vale copiar, estas igual que yo, muchas palabras y al final nadie las lee.

Vamos partiendo de: “2º *debo* alimentar dos cajas de parlantes de 115w RMS.”:
Supongo que esas cajas ya tienen los parlantes y que estos son de 115W RMS; al menos es lo que se *DEBE* hacer.
Así que el amplificador (Estereo) debe ser cuando mucho de 115W RMS. Por canal.
Con este dato ya puedes calcular, diseñar, comprar la Fuente de alimentación. Si la “fuente de alimentación de mnicolau” es demasiado compleja pues selecciona otra que te parezca no compleja. Eso si, debe poder dar la suficiente corriente y voltaje para el amplificador de 115W RMS. Y Claro debe estar regulada/estabilizada en voltaje.

Para tu párrafo 3º:
Si el Amplificador necesita Fuente de alimentación partida, o sea de +V CND. –V Entonces:
1 transformador con derivación central –- 1 fuente de alimentación +V CND. –V –- 2 Amplificadores y 2 cajas.

Si el Amplificador NO necesita Fuente de alimentación partida, o sea de +V CND. Entonces:
1 transformador –- 1 fuente de alimentación +V CND. –- 2 Amplificadores y 2 cajas.

Para tu Párrafo 4º:
El protector de parlantes sirve para protegerlos y podrías ponerlo en las terminales de conexión de estos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## sobrituning (Oct 6, 2009)

muchas gracias por la respuesta, te voy a estar eternamente agradecido, yo ya pensaba que nadie iba a responder porque pensaria que un niño de 3º de la ESO como iba a hacer eso y estaran pensando que les estoy tomando el pelo, pero ya ven que no, menos mal que hay gente como tú que está dispuesta a ayudar seas grande o pequeño, con mas nociones o con menos.

Muchas gracias de todo corazón 
Voy a realizar el amplificador de 100w rms por canal, creo que lo unico que hay que hacer es hacerlo 2 vece ¿no?, he localizado una fuente de alimentación para el amplificador, 40V 5A. Tengo que hacer 2 como el amplificador no?
y el transformador cual debo elegir? segun mi profesor un transformador de 80V 10A para luego en la salida sacar 2 cables de cada uno y conectarlo al amplificador, estoy en lo cierto?

entonces; 1 transformador 80V 10A, 2 fuentes de 40V 5A, 2 amplificador de 100wrms
¿verdad?

Esque mi profesor es el típico fanfarruñas que no le puedes preguntar nada y no explica casi.

Bueno aqui os dejo la fuente de alimentacion y me decis si es la correcta o no?









C1...C4 = 10.000uF
Puente de diodos 15A

Con 3mm de ancho de pista alcanzara para que pasen 5A ?


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 6, 2009)

buenas. para empezar,y es una curiosidad mia,ya en 3º de ESO te piden el proyecto de un amplificador? que modernos estamos... y otra cuestion, si es solo para un proyectillo individual, para que te vas a complicar la vida haciendo amplificador transistorizados y mas de esa potencia?. yo para empezar,como hice en un principio, empezaria con un pequeño amplificador integrado de pequeña potencia y te dejas de rollos,los transistorizados son para gente de mas experiencia,ademas,no sabes lo que puede sufrir un bolsillo cuando una cosita como un diodo o un condensador estan al reves. Te recomiendo empezar primero por un integrado muy comun: el TDA2003 que es mono,o en su defecto si lo quieres estereo, elegiria el TDA2009 que son integrados muy fiables y no cuestan mucho.  Consultame y te doy mas detalles. 

Un saludo


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 6, 2009)

Hola sobrituning

Si, así es, si vas a hacer un sistema estereo tendrás que hacer dos veces el Amp. De 100W RMS.

Lo de la fuente de alimentación de 40V 5A Te pregunto: ese es el voltaje y la corriente que requieren los amplificador?. Si cada Amp. Requiere 40V 5A. entonces la fuente seria de 40V 10A. Es decir, el voltaje permanece igual solo la corriente seria el doble.

Puesto que vas a hacer 2 amplificador, elige un transformador de entre 35 a 40 V y 10 Amperes.
También puede ser un transformador con doble devanado de 40V 5A.  
Lo de capacitor me parece bien de 10KuF. Y el Puente de diodos también.

Para lo del ancho de la pista considera 2A. Por mm. Cuadrado.

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: ya habia mandado este mensaje pero por algo se corto la comucicacion


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 7, 2009)

no os parece un poquito bestia un par de amplificador de 100w para un simple proyectillo de la ESO? es solo mi opinion...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 7, 2009)

no enserio, ahora voy a cuarto, pero en tercero el proyecto era una sirena con un 555, y solo funcionó mi proyecto!! jajajajajajaj


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 7, 2009)

¿?                          ¿?


----------



## sobrituning (Oct 7, 2009)

bueno alomejor creeis que es un poco adelantado para tercero de la eso, pero esuq voy a un colegio que esta especializado en electronica, es decir, damos mates, lengua, etc. pero damos todos lo dias electronica, voy porque me encanta la electronica y de mayor pienso estudiarla, sin ninguna duda.

para RaFFa: uno de los requisitos de este proyecto es que sean los amplificador en version estereo y de minima de 150/100w rms.
esque en 2º ESO hicimos 2 con TDA y 1 con STK de una potencia de entre 10w y 60w, aunque si me gustaria recibir la información del TDA2009 o de alguno de mediana  potencia y una distorsion inferior al 1%, esque son requisitos del proyecto, otra cosilla ya se que es par gente con mas experencia pero por esto lo hacemos, para que el profesor nos lo vaya explicando.

Para MrCarlos: De verdad te agradezco mucho lo que me estas ayudando, si cada amplificador requiere 40V 5A, entonces buscare una fuente de 40V 10A. Muchas gracias.

Bueno creo que he respondido a todo, si alguien tiene por hay algun esquema o información de algun amplificador que me pueda servir se lo agradeceria mucho; 
Las caracteristica:

- 2 canales (estereo)
- una potencia para alimentas las 2 cajas (que tambien tengo que construir, les           pondre   un conjunto de 3v de Beyma Hifi Studio, agudos 15w, medios 50w y graves 50w) esque ya que hago los amplificadores los aprovecho, pero si me pasais esquemas de menor potencia, puedo ajustar las cajas a menor potencia, poniendo un altavoz de graves/medios ajustandolos al amplificador.
-distorsion menor al 1%

Agradeceria los amplificador que me pudieseis aconsejar.

Muchas gracis de verdada todos


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 7, 2009)

bueno, dado el caso si necesitas un amplificador de esa potencia, te recomiendo el amplificador melody de 100w que si me apuras... te puede llegar a dar hasta 130w,te lo digo por experiencia, este amplificador se alimenta con una alimentacion simetrica de +-50V por rama con un consumo aproximado de 2A por rama, es un monstruo que suena de miedo.  

Buscalo en el foro por Amplificador melody 100w sencillo

consultame,tengo su esquema con la modificacion personal que le añadi.

Un saludo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 7, 2009)

> bueno alomejor creeis que es un poco adelantado para tercero de la eso, pero esuq voy a un colegio que esta especializado en electronica, es decir, damos mates, lengua, etc. pero damos todos lo dias electronica, voy porque me encanta la electronica y de mayor pienso estudiarla, sin ninguna duda.


 
 

NO SABES CUANTO TE ENVIDIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No tengo palabras para expresar lo que siento


----------



## sobrituning (Oct 8, 2009)

Hola RaFFa, ahora estoy entre el que tu me has dicho "melody 100w sencillo" o harmar un STK4231, que ya es estereo y de buenas calidades, cual me recomiendas? me refiero en cuanto a calidad, y un poco el precio

Elosciloscopio, la verdad esque estoy contentisimo por poder estudiar electronica en el instituto para poder coger ua buena base para cuando llegue a la universidad.

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 8, 2009)

mmm bueno... el STK4231 tiene muy buena pinta, a lo que te arriesgas es a que el integrado entero te venga falso, ahora las falsificaciones estan a la orden del dia, en cambio, si haces el melody de 100w y sabes que transistores de potencia escoger...te puede salir muy bueno, te lo digo por experiencia. consultame y te doy mas detalles.

PD: te puedo aconsejar unos transistores de potencia para el melody que, al no ser tan conocidos,es poco probable que esten falsificados.

Un saludo.


----------



## sobrituning (Oct 8, 2009)

Esque no se cual elegir, pasame los datos del melody y los comparo aver cual me parece mas simple y eso, pero por los falsificados no creo que haya problema, mi tio trabaja en una tienda de electronica. 
del stk4231, lo tengo todo(PCB mas un esquema y mascara de componentes del stk) si hos interesa lo subo.

Gracias, y los demas que opinais: Melody o STK

Pero otra cose que me gustaria que tuvieses en cuenta es que el STK4231 es estereo ya, me ahoraria el problema de hacer 2, mas encontrar la fuente necesaria..

Gracias


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 8, 2009)

bueno si me lo pones asi...casi que mejor que hagas el STK ya que tienes mas facilidades y tienes la certeza de que no va a ser falso. yo con tus posibilidades haria el STK sin duda...

PD: La fuente seria la misma practicamente para los dos tipos de amplificador.

Comentanos cuando te decidas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 8, 2009)

Hay algo que no me queda claro: ¿Cuál es el objetivo del proyecto?

Si es educativo, más potencia de ninguna manera significa que sea mejor. Es más, suele ser contraproducente.
En ese caso te conviene un amplificador de poca potencia y transistorizado para poder analizarlo y variarle los parámetros. Eso con un preamplificador con control de tonos te van a enseñar bastante más que uno de alta potencia.

Si el objetivo es estudiar el efecto de las altas presiones sobre el oído, entonces sí, hacé un rompeorejas y buscá Watt. Muchos Watt.

Saludos


----------



## rash (Oct 8, 2009)

De acuerdo con todo lo que dice Cacho... que te montes uno con transistores y puedas analizar todos los parámetros básicos de un amplificador de señal... puedes montarlo físicamente y en el simulador y comparar resultados, entender conceptos y seguir profundizando en la teoría electrónica....

*Si lo que te gusta es la electrónica no olvides empezar por el principio, y éste tipo de amplificador no es el principio... *

Imparto clases de electricidad y electrónica en bachilleratos técnicos y lo que te pongo es un consejo.... comenzemos la casa por los cimientos...

..suerte y sigue estudiando mucho..


----------



## sobrituning (Oct 9, 2009)

Bueno, acabo de venir del instituto,
Las respuestas de mi profesor son, Un amplificador con minima distorsion, para compara ell sonido con amplificador que hemos realizado antes.
Estereo, porque todos los que hemos hecho hasta ahora eran monos.
De mínimo 100w por canal, poruqe los que hemos montado hasta ahora solo llegaban a los 90w en mono.
Si pudiese ser complejo para explicar los distintos componentes.

Entonces cual me recomendais?
Ah y una cosa, con los máximos extras posible(Ventilador que se enchufa a una determinada temperatura, preamplificador...)

Gracis


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 9, 2009)

el melody de 100 es sencillo y funciona bien..


----------



## sobrituning (Oct 12, 2009)

Buenas noches a todos me voy a decantar por el STK4231, voy a cambiar el nombre del tema, Aqui mostrare todo el proceso y espero vuestra colaboracion.

Empezemos por el material, tengo un problemilla y es que he buscado la pcb para dicho integrado y he encontrado dos y nos cual debo utilizar y porque hay dos distintas, las adjunto y me decis,
La fuente de alimentacion alguien la tiene por ahi o me puede dicir en que basarme para diseñarla(Que seria lo mas ludico)

Bueno gracias a todos


----------



## sobrituning (Oct 15, 2009)

Bueno todo solucionado,
El proceso lo mostrare aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/proyecto-amplificador-3-eso-stk4231-100w-100w-25807/


----------

